# For 250k views



## FARMALL RON (Sep 30, 2007)

Where is all of the poster :what101: ...........RON


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Thats a good question Ron I think alot of people come here and lurk but never say anything. It really is a shame and I wish we had more activity myself. I personally love farming and could talk about it from sun up to sun down.


----------

